
The Era of ‘Founder-Friendly’ Startup Investing Is Over - chollida1
http://fortune.com/2017/08/14/founder-friendly-startup-investing-is-over/
======
jzl
TL;DR: The article offers no evidence that this has started to happen but
raises the sensible point that Uber, Snap, and Blue Apron are all poster
children for "founder-friendly" terms run amok.

